
I’m harvesting credit card numbers and passwords from your site. Here’s how - mesofile
https://hackernoon.com/im-harvesting-credit-card-numbers-and-passwords-from-your-site-here-s-how-9a8cb347c5b5
======
LurkersWillLurk
Previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16084575](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16084575)

~~~
mesofile
Thank you. I had looked for recent submissions to HN on this domain but could
have tried searching by title.

